# Reserve Armoured Officer education requirements?



## Army33 (15 Nov 2016)

Good day and thank you for taking the time to respond to my questions! 

I was wondering what the educational requirements were for an Army Reserve Armoured Officer? 

I realize university education is required but which orientation? Does it have to be a full bachelors degree or can a university certificate, minor or major count?

Thank you!!


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2016)

Army33 said:
			
		

> ........ Reserve Armoured Officer?



There are no real education requirements.  If you are attending university and applying to join the Reserves, there is NO particular Degree demanded of you.  As a Reservist, you can follow any Degree path you want when applying to become an Armour officer.


----------



## Inspir (16 Nov 2016)

How about 3 year vs 4 year degrees?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2016)

Inspir said:
			
		

> How about 3 year vs 4 year degrees?



 ???

That has nothing to do with this question.  To become a Reserve officer, you do not need to have a Degree to apply.  You can be a university student.  
A Degree is a Degree, no matter how many years it takes to acquire it.


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That has nothing to do with this question.  To become a Reserve officer, you do not need to have a Degree to apply.  You can be a university student.
> A Degree is a Degree, no matter how many years it takes to acquire it.



That's not correct at all... And it's definitely relevant to the question...

Hes referring to a three year diploma (also known as an associates degree elsewhere), which is not considered the same as a bachelors degree, and not acceptable to meet the education requirements as an officer, either having one, or as a student obtaining one.

Having a three year diploma, I've looked into this previously.

Here's a pro-tip though... There's a number of universities that will grant a bachelors degree with an additional year of courses on top of having a three year diploma... Almost all offer these courses by distance/part time... If you're dead set on being an officer, enroll in a bachelor of technology program.


----------



## da1root (16 Nov 2016)

RESO Entry Standards for Armoured Officer:

Ideal: Enrolled as a full-time, part-time or distance learning undergraduate student at a Canadian post-secondary educational institute in a program that leads to a degree in:
  
Bachelor of Engineering: 
o  Any 
Baccalaureate degree: 
o  Anthropology 
o  Biology 
o  Business or Public Administration 
o  Chemistry 
o  Communication Studies 
o  Computer Information Systems 
o  Computer Science 
o  Economics 
o  Education 
o  Geography 
o  History 
o  HR Management  
o  Info. Management / Info. Technology / Info. Science / Info. Systems 
o  International Relations/Studies 
o  Languages 
o  Law 
o  Mathematics 
o  Military and Strategic Studies 
o  Philosophy 
o  Physics 
o  Political Science / Politics 
o  Psychology / Military Psychology and Leadership 
o  Sociology 

Acceptable: Enrolled as a full-time, part-time or distance learning undergraduate student at a Canadian post-secondary educational institute in a program that leads to a degree in: 

Baccalaureate: 
o  Any 


The only difference between RESO and DEO is that RESO you're getting your degree and DEO you already have your degree.  And as per the above information that I posted any BA is acceptable for entry as a Armoured Officer.  And there is no stipulation on 3 year or 4 years, this only makes a difference when going Regular Force on the Pay Incentive that will be offered - but has nothing to do with Reserve Entry.


----------



## da1root (16 Nov 2016)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That's not correct at all... And it's definitely relevant to the question...
> 
> Hes referring to a three year diploma (also known as an associates degree elsewhere), which is not considered the same as a bachelors degree, and not acceptable to meet the education requirements as an officer, either having one, or as a student obtaining one.
> 
> ...



There are such thing as 3 year University Degree's in Canada.  The difference is that 4 year degree's are "Honours" degrees.  As long as your degree is from a University it is recognized accordingly by the CAF.


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2016)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> There are such thing as 3 year University Degree's in Canada.  The difference is that 4 year degree's are "Honours" degrees.  As long as your degree is from a University it is recognized accordingly by the CAF.



Sorry, I should add an "if" to that statement.

There is some confusion about the term "degree" in relation to a three year tech diploma, as they're referred to as an "associates degree" elsewhere.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2016)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> That's not correct at all...
> 
> Hes referring to a three year diploma (also known as an associates degree elsewhere), which is not considered the same as a bachelors degree, and not acceptable to meet the education requirements as an officer, either having one, or as a student obtaining one.
> 
> Having a three year diploma, I've looked into this.



NO.  He stated "How about 3 year vs 4 year degrees?".  He did not mention "diploma".  There are three year Degrees offered at many universities.  As we do not know where the OP is, we have no idea what exactly is offered.

That still does not have any affect on being recruited to a RESERVE unit.  RESO is a plan for Reserve officers, that will be most often be offered to students attending university (still not holding any Degree) who may want to become officers.  There is NO stipulation as to what Degree they are endeavoring to acquire.


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2016)

See my second post, "if" he's doing a three year diploma vs a three year degree.

Surprisingly it's a common point of confusion, one is acceptable, one isn't, as it isn't a degree.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2016)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> See my second post, "if" he's doing a three year diploma vs a three year degree.
> 
> Surprisingly it's a common point of confusion, one is acceptable, one isn't, as it isn't a degree.



Pay attention to detail: 





> He stated "How about 3 year vs 4 year degrees?".


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Pay attention to detail:



I didn't miss that. 

A three year diploma is also referred to as an associates degree, and an associates degree is not acceptable.

I have repeatedly seen the scenario where individuals who a three year diploma mistakenly believe they have a degree, either using the term degree interchangeably with diploma, or being confused because of the term "associates degree"

I've also seen it cause confusion in recruiting officers.

Which is why it should be clarified.

Needs to be a three year bachelors degree of its a three year program.


----------



## da1root (16 Nov 2016)

I don't know about other provinces, but in Ontario we call them "Advanced Diplomas", from my experience it's only in the USA that they call 3 year advanced diplomas Associate degree's.  I have yet to see this confuse a Recruiter, in fact this thread is the first time I've ever seen this become a debate.

In any regards, the information that I posted clearly states "Bachelor" and "Baccalaureate", not "Associate"...


----------



## Army33 (30 Nov 2016)

Thank you all for your responses! I appreciate it.


----------

